# A Very Nice Wood Shed!



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I mentioned my father inlaw's nice woodshed and some wanted me to post photos. Here they are! He had a bunch of gravel dumped and then built on top of this (no concrete or footers). Even with our harsh winters and otherwise wet heavy soil the gravel drains nice and does not heave. The shed is open, yet keeps the weather off the wood, so it all dries nicely. He made it big enough so pallets could be laid down inside.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks for posting! Really nice!


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice!

Matt


----------



## OH Boy (Dec 22, 2010)

Love that. Looks big enough to stack several years worth of wood, so it has time to season before use.


----------

